# FIV+ CAT IN MAINE NEEDS A HOME! Can get him to other states



## Kellz (Mar 9, 2004)

As a rule, we don't adopt out kitties who are positive for FIV or FELV. It's a good rule that I agree with 100%. But every now and again there comes along a cat who pulls at your heart strings, a cat that every shelter employee is drawn to, a cat who is so special that no one can bare to PTS.

This is Clancy.








Clancy was a stray from Portland, Maine.








Clancy is FIV positive








Clancy will not be put up for general adoption and all of our other options have run out. Clancy will have to be put to sleep if we employees can't find a home for him VERY soon.
Clancy is an adult, intact male who is full of spirit and joy. He LOVES people and being doted upon. Clancy gives back 110% of the love and affection he receives. Clancy will be neutered if we can find a home for him and transportation can be worked out.
This is a plea to save the life of a special shelter boy who did not ask to be in his current situation but makes the best of it and never fails to make us all smile.
Please contact me ASAP if you think you may be able to help Clancy.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Please don't put him to sleep because of FIV. I think that's a generally bad reason. No cat should be PTS unless he or she is in pain, or generally not 'healthy':as in moping around, and not happy.

Cats with FIV can get homes.


----------



## Kellz (Mar 9, 2004)

We don't WANT to put him to sleep, but unfortunately this isn't my cat. He is in a shelter in Maine, my friend works there and they are making every effort to adopt him out. If you knw ANYONE looking for a single cat, please let them know. But he doesn't have much time because shelter rules are, all FIV+ kitties get PTS. They don't have the room to house them and don't want to chance infecting the other cats. Many places have this rule and while it's sad, some people are not responsible enough to have FIV+ cats as they still let them out and it can spread or harm the cat itself. My friend wrote the post and I just copied it. But like I said, let anyone you know who is looking, see Clancy.


----------



## Kellz (Mar 9, 2004)

Tonight is his last night, unless someone comes forward to adopt him...


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i wish i could take him.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh no......please someone take him!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Maybe fostering would be a solution as well 
..no being should have to go through_ that_


----------



## Kellz (Mar 9, 2004)

We have had some-one offer to foster him. I guess that's not an option according to the shelter owner. It's lucky the owner of the shelter has bent the rules for him as it is. BUT, he has not been put down yet. I think they are now giving him until the weekend. Please, ask anyone you know if they would like him!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so glad they didn't put him sleep. I pray someone will take him!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

When adopted (fingers crossed), due to his condition, Clancy would have to be an only kitty, is that correct ?

my heart goes with Clancy and all like him - There must be somebody near Portland, Maine "looking for him"


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I believe there is a shot to protect your other animals from getting it from an infected cat?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You can post a message at this site:

http://www.bemikitties.com/felv/cgi-bin ... ifieds.cgi
I hope this beautiful cat finds a home in time!


----------



## Kellz (Mar 9, 2004)

Clancy has been given another chance! He was sent to a shelter that takes FIV+ kitties! Yay!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

YES!!

And people say that prayers are not answered? Oh yes they are! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!

Pardon me while I go dance a little jig.

Go Clancy, go Clancy...

Peace,
Mike (whose day was just made by reading this good news!)


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

That is great news i hate reading about these kitties knowing I cannot do anthing being so far away, excellent news


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It *is* wonderful news!  Now I pray that Clancy goes to his own home, where he'll be the only one--and get all the love he deserves. But I am so grateful that his life has been saved. Anyone who sees a tuxedo cat as beautiful as Clancy would want him.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Great news!  I'm so happy!!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a relief! Let's have some drinks and cake!


----------



## Kellz (Mar 9, 2004)

LOL, thanks everyone for your wishes, prayers and good vibes, whichever you may have sent!


----------



## Morian (Mar 15, 2004)

It's great!!!!!
:lol:


----------

